# Replacing a central air unit



## danmiller3 (May 9, 2010)

Hi there - 
We have two AC units and corresponding furnaces. The smaller of the two heats and cools our second floor. We knew last year that the smaller AC unit was likely only going to last one more summer and during the yearly maintenance the tech confirmed that the AC was leaking at too quick a rate and needed to be replaced.

All AC and heating units are Carrier models and approximately 15 years old. The furnaces and larger AC unit are still working fine. It's just the smaller AC unit that is in need of replacement.

We've gotten one estimate for a Trane AC for approximately 3K for the AC only and 6K for AC plus furnace. The salesman recommended replacing both for better efficiency.

We are having a Carrier authorized dealer out tomorrow for an estimate from them.

Any thoughts or opinions on replacing the AC with a Trane unit but still keep the Carrier furnace? Are we better off just getting a replacement Carrier unit?

Thanks,
--Dan


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 9, 2010)

danmiller3 said:


> Any thoughts or opinions on replacing the AC with a Trane unit but still keep the Carrier furnace? Are we better off just getting a replacement Carrier unit?


For unexplained reasons a high efficiency furnace does not change your utility bill, and the control board is costly and fragile.


----------



## silentdub (Jun 29, 2010)

Depending on where you live I guess is the big questions.

My house and hvac system is only 10 years old, it is a 10 seer system, I am installing a goodman 18seer system. 

I was only going to replace the A/C part of it, but the newer models use R410 refrigerant and also have multiple stages that your old furnace can't control.

After some research last week, I am going to change the furnace and A/C unit along with getting a smart thermostat.

I can get the whole unit for under 4K and I plan to install it myself. I did get a quote of 2100 to install in, not a bad price in my opinion, but I will do it myself with the help of a technician.


----------

